# ****Bubbles****



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

We have had a number of people who are using 'Bubbles' as a lucky number, while i can appreciate that this is something that is meant to be fun i am not finding it funny when people are asking for them to be constantly put back on to a lucky number because others find it amusing to keep blowing them.

We have more pressing and important things to be done on FF then to keep changing peoples 'Bubbles' back to a certain number.

None of the Admin or Mods will be changing 'Bubble' counts from now on.

If we continue to get requests to change 'Bubble counts' we will have no choice but to remove them altogether.

Mel


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Mel - have the bubbles gone


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Ive noticed the bubbles have gone?  Have they?x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Mel,

I understand it must be a pain getting requests to move people's bubble numbers, but I am really sad the bubbles have gone. Every one of mine represents a good wish or thought that someone else on FF has sent me to help me get through my tx, and I am really sad   they have disappeared. Please can they come back ?

Thanks
C


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm sad too that the bubbles have gone   it was so nice to be able to show people that you were thinking of them and wishing them luck and know that people were doing the same back to you. I hope that they come back as they were a really nice part of FF.

bingbong x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe they could come back but mods don't ever change them. xx


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

[fly]







[/fly]


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Words fail me.  Like someone else said they represent a good wish from someone.  Just ignore the requests asking to have them changed.  Surely people will get bored of asking.


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with everything everyone else has said!!!!! Bring back our bubbles, PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have to go against the grain here and say I'm glad they have gone! 

A very sweet friend was continually upset by someone anonymously blowing extra bubbles no matter how many times she expressly wished for her bubbles to be kept at a certain special number for her upcoming cycle. To the point that this lovely lady started to feel bullied! And has felt she can no longer post on here thus depriving her of the invaluable support she was receiving

Maybe if the come back they should not be anonymous and then the small minded cruel people would find another way to amuse themselves.

I DO think that the idea behind bubbles was a VERY good one, but unfortunately some people abused this and therefore spoilt the ethos of it and enjoyment of it for the rest of us.

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I can understand the frustration and time that it must take to get peoples bubbles back to where they were, but I too miss mine, and, more importantly, the opportunity to blow them to others in their times of need. I feel it sad that the majority have lost out due to the behaviour of the minority. (Unless there are loads of people that are fussy about the number of bubbles that they have )


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe a solution would be that those who wish for a certain number can freeze their bubbles, I too enjoyed both blowing and receiving them and for me the more the better I had no specific number but I did witness someone 'bullied' by them and so got to see the other side of the issue


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

I find the idea of bullying by blowing bubbles on FF so bizarre - i see them only as a gesture of love and support. I agree that requesting to freeze the number should be a good option for the superstious minority, and then the rest of us can enjoy the good feelings that come with blowing them and recieving them...............

*[fly]Please bring back the bubbles![/fly]*
love 
C


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Purple - that's sad about your friend on here  Tbh I like the system they have on moneysavingexpert.com forum. They have a "thanks" button on each post. Members can thank each other for useful posts and it amount of thanks displays near the post count and it has a feel good factor. 

Probably not something that can be done with the Simple Machines forum software though. 

Hope the admins come up with a solution that makes everyone happy


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

am gutted that  we've lost  our bubbles . Seems unfair to punish the majority for  the failings of a minority  

I love  my bubbles ,  and  thought it was a wonderful way  of  showing your  appreciation,  support and friendship to  others .

luv  sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Elle, a thank you system is something that can be done on here, relatively simple to do - however I am currently freezing any further development on FF using SMF... this is not because of SMF itself - but because I am part of a core of the former SMF team that do not believe in the direction that the SMF project is going in and we have splintered off (project phoenix) to create amongst other things - a new forum system.

Whilst this redevelopment is likely to take a year - I may indeed perform basic upgrades of the current forum - but I am most certainly not going to develop new features unless absolutely necessary. That is not to say FF isn't going to get new features - we have lots lined up.... what I am talking about here is integrated modifications of the current forum software.

As for bubbles, if I turn them back on then we will no longer reset them back.


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Tony Reid said:


> Elle, a thank you system is something that can be done on here, relatively simple to do


Funnily enough I'd checked it out since posting and added it to my SMF software as a trial. The "thank-O-Matic" 

But thanks for the explanation and info on the exciting changes to come


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I tried that back in 2007 - but it caused too many issues at that time - possibly down to other coding.

Anyhow - I'm not rolling any new mods on the existing platform - and for obvious reasons... SMF 2 has too many security holes in it at the moment to consider upgrading to it. We might once the known security holes are fixed - but the devs have known about them since October last year and still haven't patched them.

I might seem a bit bitter - but I've been with that project since when it was known as yabbse(about 8 years ago), from support team all the way to being  their marketing director which I recently resigned from.

If we do not roll out SMF 2 (even when they fix the holes) then we will move onto another forum system until phoenix is built.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for your post - I for one would love the bubbles to come back, is there a way for someone who is worried about the number to opt instead not to have bubbles?
I am not for one worried about the reset issue just miss them!

Cheers
C


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Yippee - welcome back bubbles! 
Thanks


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY Bubbles Back....thankyou....xxx


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Tony Reid said:


>


So you've given them back to us!!!!!!!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for giving us our lucky bubbles back xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Tony


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you so much - I've blown you some bubbles


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Tony you are a    

C


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah!!!  Thank you very much thank you very very very much, thank you very much Tony - You are a star!

Button


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Bubbles bubbles bubbles



Ahhhh, bubbles life is goood


----------

